# Battle in Tanzania!!



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 16, 2011)

1. Hippo Fight 





Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/1250s f/5.6 at 300.0mm ISO 250

2. Black Rhinos in Battle 




Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/2500s f/4.0 at 290.0mm ISO 250

3. Zebra in Battle 




Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/2500s f/4.0 at 400.0mm ISO 200

4. Vultures and Marabou Storks battle for food




Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 
1/250s f/8.0 at 400.0mm ISO 320

Check out my Slideshow!!!!
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Check out Upcoming Tours:
Raymond Barlow Workshops Program: Tanzania, Africa Tour January 2012

Thanks for looking!! Take care.


----------



## chanik (Nov 16, 2011)

Amazing photos! Congrats


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome.   :thumbsup:   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great series!


----------



## Psytrox (Nov 17, 2011)

Great pictures. Really like that you can see the Zebra's teeth  Made me chuckle a little


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! Appreciate it!!! Glad you all liked it!


----------

